# Amica & Xena



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

DMG, the Danish mouse club, held a show yesterday, and I brought home two new girls from Patricia S. of Tsunamis Uppfödning (Swedish breeder, whose main focus is some seriously beatiful Herefords!)
They're not for any breeding project, just couldn't leave without their pretty faces.

CPB Splashed & Agouti Brindle


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Beautiful x


----------

